
Ask HN: What's your blog/website stack look like? - snake_case
I&#x27;m hoping to discover some new blogs to follow and I&#x27;m also interested in what stacks are being used :)
======
acemarke
I blog about React, Redux, and related topics, at
[http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/) . Just
using Hugo, a variation on the "Vienna" theme, and Markdown content. Loving it
so far.

